# IPB password validation.



## codewolf (Feb 17, 2008)

right, im currently writing a site thats going to be using the database from an invision power board forum (not my choice...i hate the bloody program) and am having a bit of trouble working out how they hash the password to the database as i need it for validation for the password box (normally i just use a plain md5 hash), does anyone know how they do it? its driving me up the wall!!


----------



## codewolf (Feb 17, 2008)

urm scratch that..... the stupid gits not only md5 hash the password but the salt they use too then md5 them both together -_-


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 17, 2008)

And those damn things easily get broken into anyway! :F At least from what I saw.

I'd just try convincing the team to go with something else.


----------



## codewolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> And those damn things easily get broken into anyway! :F At least from what I saw.
> 
> I'd just try convincing the team to go with something else.



oh i would love to... i mean een mybb (this forum type) is easy to work with for the databases..... now i'm having to try and figure out how they are using the sessions to get this login to work for the board and main site at the same time XD


----------



## Eevee (Feb 17, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> And those damn things easily get broken into anyway! :F At least from what I saw.


What do?  MD5 hashes?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 17, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IPB.


----------

